

Spotify Engineering Culture – Part 2 - cribwi
http://vimeo.com/94950270

======
cribwi
Part 1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7654439](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7654439)
[http://vimeo.com/85490944](http://vimeo.com/85490944)

